# Cordless sds max



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Id eventually like to be 100% cord free.

Stumbled across the 1-3/4 milwaukee sds max rotary hammer online. I remeber seeing the last model the 1-9/16 and didnt think much it didnt have avt built in so that was a no go.
However the new model seems to be quite improved.
Im sure theres alot of different opinions on the site, curiouse to what you guys think.

No generator, 100' cord sounds great.
I do wonder about the run time on the 12.0 batteries. I find myself coring 1 hole or two at most for a job or chipping out a footing after a couple saw cuts.
Any of you guys got a cordless sds max or if not whats your thoughts.
Latly i just have that itch to buy some new tools.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Id eventually like to be 100% cord free.
> 
> Stumbled across the 1-3/4 milwaukee sds max rotary hammer online. I remeber seeing the last model the 1-9/16 and didnt think much it didnt have avt built in so that was a no go.
> However the new model seems to be quite improved.
> ...


Its not the sds max but I have the 1-1/8" sds plus and it works super great for small holes like 1/4" (haven't really tried much bigger yet) it does a decent job at chipping out cinderblock but and maybe a tiny bit around an edge on concrete but it won't really do much on concrete chipping wise. 

The 1-1/8" sds plus I have only has 3.3 ft-lbs of impact energy. The 1-3/4" has 8.1 ft-lbs impact energy so it might do pretty well when chipping small areas of concrete. If you do enough concrete jobs I would just get a chipping hammer.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

The Dane said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Id eventually like to be 100% cord free.
> ...


Yea i usualy just use a 5/8 bit for overhead anchors with that drill...i have the 1" corded one still


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

yeah, i have the milwaukee. to core a 3 3/4 hole through 8 inches of crete, the 12.0 and 9.0 combined isnt enough. im not impressed with it. for a hole that big, it needs time to cool down. i dont have time for that. for small holes like 1 1/4 for outside faucets, its awesome. it also works great for 2 1/4 holes. i asked the milwaukee rep why its such a pos and he said i might have gotten a bad one. i doubt it. batteries get hot and have to cool down. i do love using the shovel on it for digging. im a tool whore. if its available, i have to have it.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> yeah, i have the milwaukee. to core a 3 3/4 hole through 8 inches of crete, the 12.0 and 9.0 combined isnt enough. im not impressed with it. for a hole that big, it needs time to cool down. i dont have time for that. for small holes like 1 1/4 for outside faucets, its awesome. it also works great for 2 1/4 holes. i asked the milwaukee rep why its such a pos and he said i might have gotten a bad one. i doubt it. batteries get hot and have to cool down. i do love using the shovel on it for digging. im a tool whore. if its available, i have to have it.


The 12.0 over heats or the 9.0.
I was planning on having two or three 12.0 for it.

90% of the time im coring a 2-5/8 hole


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the drill overheats


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

cordless has it place but for anything heavy duty your not going to beat a corded tool .....so just because you dont want a cord your willing to overwork a tool and burn it up...just my .02cents


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I think it would be pretty expensive to retool. Not quite sure about the gain. I am in the process of upgrading my Dewalt set though.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> cordless has it place but for anything heavy duty your not going to beat a corded tool .....so just because you dont want a cord your willing to overwork a tool and burn it up...just my .02cents





There's a couple corded tools on my van for this reason. My trusty sawzall, right angle drill, snakes, and my shop vac. 



There ain't no cordless snake or shop vac that comes close to the corded in terms of power. Although I would love a general drain-rooter-ph I would swapped the corded drill for a cordless. The sawzall is partly in case my cordless breaks, not because it's weak but because I use it a lot for cutting cast iron and that's a tough job. And for the few times I need a right angle drill it's not worth buying a cordless. I do keep two cordless drills and two cordless impacts just in case one breaks or I leave it somewhere. But I would do that even if they were corded. I have a 36v(18vx2) skilsaw and that thing is great but I rarely use a skilsaw so cordless is fine. My worklights are cordless but can also be plugged in. 





All in all while most of my tools are cordless I still usually end up running a cord on the big jobs that take a while anyway, but at least on most quick jobs I am all cordless. I have an inverter and 18v battery charger mounted in my van for throwing batteries on while I drive.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the only major upside to cordless tools, are in a damp or wet environment you wont get electrocuted....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> the only major upside to cordless tools, are in a damp or wet environment you wont get electrocuted....





I wouldn't call it the only upside but having been zapped a couple times when using a super-vee to snake a tub I will say it's probably the most important upside. I definitely appreciate the super sensitive gfci breaker on my speedrooter 92. I can imagine being the ground for that amp hungry phucker would not be fun at all. Should probably put a gfci on all my snakes. I was going to swap a cordless onto my super-vee but I stopped using it.





A lot of times cordless tools have a smaller format so they fit into a lot more places. I've also been in a lot of spots where dragging a cord is less than fun. Cordless angle grinders in a manhole or trench are a lot more convenient too.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I wouldn't call it the only upside but having been zapped a couple times when using a super-vee to snake a tub I will say it's probably the most important upside. I definitely appreciate the super sensitive gfci breaker on my speedrooter 92. I can imagine being the ground for that amp hungry phucker would not be fun at all. Should probably put a gfci on all my snakes. I was going to swap a cordless onto my super-vee but I stopped using it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you make a separate ground cable for the machine with a clamp you can connect to a water line to ground out the sewer machine to help prevent that..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why dont you make a separate ground cable for the machine with a clamp you can connect to a water line to ground out the sewer machine to help prevent that..





I only ever had an issue with the super-vee and that was more wet hands, wet drill. Operator error of the big fat head. Easier to swap in a cordless drill than have two wires in my way.



The 92 has the gfci on the cordset and it also has a pneumatic foot control. It does have a grounding lug on the top of the motor so it would be easy but I don't think it's needed. 



Our ridgid drum unit has a regular foot pedal and has tripped the gfci on me a couple times. It's pretty annoying in a wet basement but not harmful.






.


----------

